# Play sand at Walmart



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Anyone seen the stacks of playsand WalMart is carrying for summer?
It lokks really fine and in three of four colors, a light purple, blue i think it is and a off pinkish color, they have a new pallet here but it wasn;t ungovered yet.
If I was a sand fan or thinking about it, I would give it a try,
I was wondering has anyone used their sand yet?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Do they dye? If yes, pick up the normal (undyed) sand. Many aquarists prefer play sand.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its dyed, but a simple 2 day soak will tell you if it will leach or not. Playsand is a common substrate because its inert and cheap.


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

Im using wal-mart sand in my tank now but its the whitish/tan stuff. I love it, works great, id recommend it to anyone


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

How much is 1 kg of them... I wonder.


----------



## BigAction (May 21, 2005)

I'm using it in my 55 gallon if you click on my link you can take a peak at it. It's working great for me. For a 20 pound bag it was like 3 dollars. At Petsmart it is 22 dollars for like 14 pounds I believe.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Go to Lowes or Home Depot. Its like $8.00 or less for a 50lb bag.


----------



## blixem (Jun 13, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Go to Lowes or Home Depot. Its like $8.00 or less for a 50lb bag.


Picked it up at our local Lowes for $5/50lb bag. You can also use sandblasting sand if it's had no additives, you can find these in different sizes as well. (e.g. difference grains)


----------

